# Wonderful Greece (56K warning!!!)



## NMBS1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Tons of pics! Give it a minute or so to load... It's well worth it...

In the meantime, a few quick facts about Greece:

- Population: 10,706,290 (July 2007 est.) 
- The fastest growing economy in the "Euro Zone" at around 4.6%
- One of the world's top tourist destinations (over 16 million visitors expected this year)
- 15,147 km of coastline (around 9,500 miles)
- Over 1,400 islands
- 4,000 years of history
- The birthplace of democracy
- And, according to the annual EU beach quality report, home to the cleanest beaches in Europe.

Now, welcome to paradise:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't think I know a more beautiful place!
Great pics.

But maybe you should cull half of them because they froze my browser (nothing to do with my fast connection  ) so that way more people will be able to see them and comment. 

Anyway, great work!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggoshhhhhhhh
thats it, Im gonna set my retirement papers and head to that white village!!
Amazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing!!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Santorini, with it's white and blue flat-roofed architecture reminds me so much of Tunisia.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

^^ Sometimes when I see pics of Tunisia it reminds me of Greece and vice versa.


----------



## CrazY (Dec 17, 2005)

im going to buy one of these white houses!!! :drool:

how are the laws for foriegners and property ownership in Greece ?


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

amazingly beautiful pictures...thank you for sharing them with us...:happy:


----------



## antiant (May 30, 2006)

CrazY said:


> im going to buy one of these white houses!!! :drool:
> 
> how are the laws for foriegners and property ownership in Greece ?


yeah, i would like to know as well, how much for homes like these? remarkable views


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Mediterranean colors :drool:


----------



## gamayun (Feb 26, 2007)

Stunning! 

nadini, crazy, we can split the costs.  *poor student*


----------



## NMBS1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm glad y'all enjoyed the pics. 

Regarding the possibility of purchasing property, there are many good websites that offer useful tips relating to taxes, laws, etc. A quick Google search should yield dozens of sites.


----------



## MetroGuardian (Dec 20, 2004)

Δυστυχώς αυτά τα μέρη τα χαίρονται οι τουρίστες.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I like Mykonos, Ios, Santorini and Paros :drool:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

MetroGardian said:


> Δυστυχώς αυτά τα μέρη τα χαίρονται οι τουρίστες.


Ποιος σου απαγορεύει να τα χαρείς και συ;


----------



## Cappellen (Jun 20, 2007)

Last summer I went to Kos. A lovely place :bow:


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

wonderful pics . there's nothing more beautiful than Greece


----------



## Swany (Jun 13, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW!!! Awesome pics! Thank you for sharing. I just love the 
architecture of the buildings. I love Greece, I know I fell in love with two of the islands Corfu and Crete. I love Greek food and the people, too! I feel so bad about the fire, hope they'll put it out soon. I'm so glad seventeen countries sent their firefighters to help. God, please help the Greek people.

By the way, I could write a book about Greece by just looking at those beautiful pics. It's truly inspiring.


----------

